# Good Boots?



## Young Steve (Jan 12, 2001)

Hello Ladies,

I need a little shopping help if you don't mind.
My wife wants a good pair of warm boots. Her feet seem to get cold whenever the tempature drops below 70! :lol: 
I've looked around a little and the selection for high insulated boots for women seems to be very limited at best. 
I would like to what you use in the frigid temps to keep your feet warm. 

Any help/suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
-Steve-

P.S.- This is NOT her Christmas present! I just want her to comfy in the outdoors.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Check out the Sorel boots Cabela's sells for women. They're pretty warm, and decently priced at about $90, come in white ...black too maybe.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I have two pairs of Rockies I use for outdoors activities when it gets cold. My feet get really cold easily also. One pair is really bulky and is like walking in ski boots but keep my feet completely warm. I use that pair primarily for ice fishing since I pretty much staying in the same spot and my feet get cold quickly.

The other is a pair of Rocky hunting boots that are much more mobile and keep my feet warm while sitting in the blind or tree stand. I've been very happy with both pairs. 

I think another key is good socks. I really like the smart wool socks. I goofed tonight while hunting. I thought I would not bother changing out of my hiking boots and my cheap socks. My feet were frozen.


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a pair of Irish setters, 1000 gram.. i love them, they always keep my feet toasty ecspecially with wool socks.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a pair of Sorel Caribou's for Ice fishing and sitting in a deer blind. I also have a pair of Danner Pronghorn's with insulation for bird hunting. I am moving more, and they are waterproof.

You will probably have to mail order them. I counted about 7 styles of upland womans boots in Cabela's.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Be sure the fit is right. My first pair were just a little to tight with thick socks on. That made my feet freeze! Don't be afraid to look at the mens/boys boots. Women's sizes are about 2 sizes bigger than mens. Mens/boys 6 = Women's 8.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

1wildchild said:


> Don't be afraid to look at the mens/boys boots. Women's sizes are about 2 sizes bigger than mens. Mens/boys 6 = Women's 8.


Good point. Both of my Rockies are mens.


----------



## hartman886 (Aug 29, 2004)

I have some from Bass Pro 1000g thinsulate, camo, waterproof. I like them, but I can usually only last about 2.5 hours till my feet get cole. whether it's 50 or 0. go figure. I wear the wicking socks, then wool socks and then the boots. this year I got a pair of kamik pedigree (not hunting boots) which are sort of like the sorels with a 9mm removable liner and are waterproof too. They were much better this year for me - I think having that 9mm between the cold and my feet really made a difference. and the pretty blue matches my ski coat  

Both pairs are larger than I normally wear. My ones from Bass Pro are a 7.5 wide and my kamiks are a 8.

I second the good socks. I've noticed they really help too. stay away from cotton! 

good luck!
Robin


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

I got a pair if Irish Setters and LOVE, LOVE, LOVE them! They are a mens boots but they fit good. The "2 size rule" works. I have a hard time finding women's sizes... the women stuff they sell isn't nearly as nice/warm as the mens. They are water resistant even though they are leather... my feet have been dry after walking in swamps and haven't been cold since.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

Muck Boots, rated from -40 to 60 above!!!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

If not to be used for a lot of walking check the ice kings(queens) in your case made by Lacross-unfortunately now Chinese.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I got a pair of women's Lacross insulated rubber boots last year, and I'll never have anything else. It took a long time trying to convince me to try rubber boots, I didn't think they'd be comfortable or warm, but they are MORE comfortable and WARMER than my Rocky Blizzard Stalkers. I never wear the Rockies anymore. 
I take that back, I actually did put the Rocky's on about a month ago to help track a deer and right away I noticed how much heavier they were and after about 100 yards of walking, my socks were down to my toes.

I'll have to look to be sure how many grams of thinsulate my Lacross boots are.


----------

